# Replaced my Rotel 1092 with another cd player



## WhiteNoise (Sep 9, 2017)

I picked up a gem this past week in the form of the Audio Space CDP-8A w/ level 1 mod by cullencircuits. I always loved the Rotel and it's sound but the Audio Space is on a whole other level.

This thing sounds beautiful. Clarity, depth, open, and rich come to mind. This is CD bliss.


Vacuum Tube 24 Bit/HDCD CD Player
Philips VAM 1202/12 transport
Burr-Brown PCM 1732 D/A converter chip
Output Voltage 2V single ended RCA
4V balanced XLR
_(The output stage offers a choice of tubes or transistors. The tube stage is available on unbalanced RCA or true balanced XLR and consists of a complement of three 12AX7)_
Frequency Response 20Hz-20kHz +/-0.5dB
Signal-to-noise Ratio > 102dB (solid state output)
> 93dB (tube output)
Dynamic Range 104dB
Channel Separation > 96dB
Total Harmonic Distortion < 0.002%
Vacuum Tubes 12AX7 (ECC83) x 3


Level 1 Upgrade:


1 x dual Burr-Brown OPA-627AU op amp module (using two single op amps mounted on a custom DIP adapter)
2 x Mundorf M-Cap metalized polypropylene output coupling caps
3 x PSVANE 12AX7-T tubes (Have originals as well)
2 feet of DH Labs 23 gauge pure 99.99% pure silver solid-core hook-up wire with foamed Teflon tape wrap dielectric


----------



## StrayKAT (Sep 9, 2017)

I hate to admit ignorance, but I'm a musician and love tube amps.. but I'm confused what difference it makes for CDs?


----------



## WhiteNoise (Sep 9, 2017)

It changes the sound. Like any tube amp it provides a more lush sound depending on the tube used of course. I own several tube amps and totally prefer them over solid state. 

This CD player behaves differently when using solid state output stage Vs tube. Solid state offers a faster attack and works well with metal music in my testing while tube just offers more depth and lushness. A richer less analytical sound.


----------



## StrayKAT (Sep 9, 2017)

WhiteNoise said:


> It changes the sound. Like any tube amp it provides a more lush sound depending on the tube used of course. I own several tube amps and totally prefer them over solid state.
> 
> This CD player behaves differently when using solid state output stage Vs tube. Solid state offers a faster attack and works well with metal music in my testing while tube just offers more depth and lushness. A richer less analytical sound.



Cool. I'm still ignorant actually.. probably because I'm just thinking of power tubes effect on sound. Never was sure what preamp tubes (like the 12ax7) really do, even with a guitar amp.

I like that case too btw


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 9, 2017)

Tube is the best! Better than all the rest!

Though i think my peavey valveking 112 first gen is pretty dated now.... Id get a new amp but my live playing days are long gone


----------



## StrayKAT (Sep 9, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Tube is the best! Better than all the rest!
> 
> Though i think my peavey valveking 112 first gen is pretty dated now.... Id get a new amp but my live playing days are long gone



Same. I actually could use something like you (a 12"). I have a Vibro-King... way too much amp for just jamming in the house. Also just have a line 6, but like you said, Tube is better.


----------



## Frick (Sep 9, 2017)

StrayKAT said:


> Same. I actually could use something like you (a 12"). I have a Vibro-King... way too much amp for just jamming in the house. Also just have a line 6, but like you said, Tube is better.





FreedomEclipse said:


> Tube is the best! Better than all the rest!
> 
> Though i think my peavey valveking 112 first gen is pretty dated now.... Id get a new amp but my live playing days are long gone



Two words: Kemper Profiler. Seriously.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 9, 2017)

Frick said:


> Two words: Kemper Profiler. Seriously.



Errr yeah. Are you willing to give a bedroom guitarist like me who probably picks up his guitar less then once per year $2000 to buy one?

if not then f**k off  valve amps are cheaper!!!


Seriously though.... Please?


----------



## AsRock (Sep 9, 2017)

Best amp i had was a Rotel although it had been in a damp loft did not last to long that was from the 70\80's some small 15w a channel.

Glad ya like it, i been after the 2 channel amp that goes with that CD player. i bet music like Diana Krall, Elle King, Brother Dege, Imelda May and Melody Gardot to name a few sound a treat on it as they all sound awesome on my NAD and Tannoy Mercury MKII's.

Thought about trying valve amps but i been warned not to due to some of the music types i listen too like Dubstep and some dance music, happy hardcore to name a few, and i like high fairly high volume too.

Personally i don't think tubes are best, i guess it depends on what your in too.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Sep 10, 2017)

For sure. I prefer tubes but I won't tell anyone they are better than a good solid state amp. I have several quality SS amps and I love them. Tubes are more a hobby for me as I enjoy rolling. I have a pretty large tube collection now.


----------



## StrayKAT (Sep 10, 2017)

Frick said:


> Two words: Kemper Profiler. Seriously.



I'd buy it just on looks alone... pretty.

If I had the money.


----------

